# Newbies/seniors?



## mewtini

Well, this isn't necessarily for amusement. Hence it goes here.

What's your opinion on how postcount measures whether someone is new or senior? What do you think the boundary is? 

Personally, my attitude torward postcount is that it's worth absolutely nothing. Except that, of course, when you get like ~*me~*, you get an awesome Butterfree picture next to your name. But enough of that. I don't believe that postcount means anything torward a person's newness or seniorship; I've seen many a forumgoer that goes "I SIGNED UP!" "I POSTED IN FORUM GAMES 1000 TIMES" "I A BUTTERFREE" "I AM NOW OLD" over the course of less than a couple of months.

I consider myself, I suppose, fairly new, seeing as some of us have been around since Invisionfree and/or earlier incarnations of vBulletin.

But I manage to sometimes think I'm old. When you just form a _bond_ with as many forumites as I have, you just kinda feel like you know everyone; maybe even more involved than some oldies by looking at join dates.

Okay, there's my take on it.

Go!


----------



## Phantom

They mean nothing. But you do bring up a point about knowing people. I first joined from IF but I'm not very close to a lot of people here.


----------



## Equinoxe

Yeah, I've been here for about a year and I still feel like a newbie 'cause I don't really know that many people :U
Don't really feel like posting any more frequently than I do now since I don't really have much to say (and when I do, I usually manage to make myself look dumb by phrasing things stupidly).


I don't believe in postcount, as some 'veterans' with low postcount post rarely and only when they have something to say, whereas some hyperactive newly-joined people rack up 1000 posts in a couple of weeks in Forum Games; that's one of the reasons I've disabled FG from my options.
Members who I deem 'old' are usually those who've been around for a bit longer and have meaningful posts, i.e. something that isn't "^ the same as above poster lol".


----------



## Tarvos

Postcount doesn't measure seniority, but join date is a good indicator - although this forum has had many different incarnations of the board, so a lot of people like Tailsy/surskitty/opaltiger/Butterfree have been around since IF or even conforums (I joined during IF times).


----------



## Tailsy

I joined the original Conforums incarnation of the board in July 2003, so in Internet terms I'm whacking all of your kneecaps with a stick and telling you to GET OFF MY LAWN


----------



## Jolty

I've been here for over eight years (joined just after Tailsy) and my post count isn't that high so um.


----------



## Harlequin

I joined at the tail-end of IF. I also rarely post, and my postcount was probably a lot higher on the last vB incarnation. Seniority doesn't mean anything, anyway! It just means we've been here a long time.


----------



## Scohui

Old=TCoD lover


----------



## Squirrel

I joined toward the end of conforums, but I don't really post enough to be known or know anyone.


----------



## Luxcario

I joined three months ago, but the fact I am a Butterfree is I am a Forum Games addict FORGET THAT
Post count does not necessarily (did I spell that right) mean you are very old. Ulqi-chan, Spunky the raichu and her friend Scohui the Slowbro are new, but they are already Butterfree. The mods have been here a long time, (or quite a long time) but not all of them are Butterfree.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Postcount means nothing.

I've been here since August 2007, and I hardly ever post anymore, most of my... 3000-odd, are from years ago. Around the time this incarnation opened in 2008. And they weren't from Forum Games either.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Postcount means nothing; it's how long you've been here for.

I'm a baby among the "old" members (if I even count) as a joined about a year-ish before the old Vb crash.

Please don't look on the Internet Archive for me, I beg of you. I was only 11, okay?


----------



## Murkrow

hopeandjoy said:


> Please don't look on the Internet Archive for me, I beg of you. I was only 11, okay?


I looked myself up on that,



> Biography:
> Not a n00b
> Location:
> Here
> Interests:
> Cheese


I'd like to be able to say it's not entirely inaccurate!
Apparently I joined in October 07.


----------



## MentheLapin

I joined almost two years ago now, and I haven't even broken 500 posts. I don't have a lot to say, but a lot of newer members (not that I don't consider myself new in turn) post a heck of a lot. I've found that members join, post a lot, and then their posts begin to slow down, often fairly significantly.

In that sense, I tend to look at Join Date rather than Post Count, although I've been around long enough to know who's who now.


----------



## Autumn

i joined in november of 2005 on the IF incarnation and posted a lot of dumb shit that pissed quite a few members off hehe


----------



## Lady Grimdour

I don't even remember when I started anymore. Certainly during the Invisionfree era.


----------



## Superbird

I've been here for a few years. I consider myself about average. 

But I do think Forum Games should stop counting for postcount.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Superbird said:


> I've been here for a few years. I consider myself about average.
> 
> But I do think Forum Games should stop counting for postcount.


Why? Then your postcount wouldn't be a count of your posts! It defeats any point that the number has to begin with.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Why? Then your postcount wouldn't be a count of your posts! It defeats any point that the number has to begin with.


Except that they aren't /posts/. They're technically legalized spam. That said, as long as it gives people somewhere to expend that urge, it should stay. Without postcount, of course.


----------



## Minish

I might not speak for the entire mod team, but the sheer extent to which I do not care about post count means I personally couldn't imagine ever being able to gather enough energy to turn post count off in Forum Games.

I just. Not even in a ~it doesn't prove anything!!!~ kind of way. I don't even _know_ how I managed to vote in the poll. I think I'll go and have a lie down.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I've been here for... I think about two years. I consider myself slightly below average.

I do agree that forum games shouldn't be counted for postcount. Back on the topic though, postcount really does not equal seniority in any way, shape, or form. It just means you're either in ASB, Forum Games, Mafia, Safari Zone, RPing, etc; or you like to voice your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Light

hopeandjoy said:


> Please don't look on the Internet Archive for me, I beg of you. I was only 11, okay?


Can't be anything near me under my old alias.


----------



## Zero Moment

I've been here for aaaaaaaalmost a year. I consider myself an 8-year-old, while everyone who has joined in the past month is just past newborn-dom.

But yeah, postcount doesn't mean anything if most of them are in the FG.


----------



## surskitty

I dislike the idea of turning off post count in forum games: if the posts aren't important enough to add to the little number in your postbit, then they're not important enough to be posted in general.

Postcount doesn't really mean anything.  I've been here since december 2003, though, so...


----------



## spaekle

I joined when I was 14, right at the beginning of the first vB incarnation. I barely post any more and I never really did get to know very many people. Ah well.


----------



## Ever

I don't think post count really means anything. I mean, it was fun to watch my little icon change, but I agree with Mewtini; it's more about... I don't know, a sense of belonging? Or something?


----------



## Mai

Squirrel said:


> I joined toward the end of conforums, but I don't really post enough to be known or know anyone.


Well, I know you play mafia!

Anyway, I suppose I'm somewhere in the middle. I've been here for about two years, technically, but I'd like to pretend that the me from before 2011 never joined so. 

I might be "senior" in the fact that I post pretty often, though? I suppose I could be described pretty accurately with "that one girl who plays too much mafia and is battling Kratos at the moment"; I'm not entirely sure what that means about me though. I'm a lot more active through PMs/VMs/Mafia/ASB than through the actual discussion parts of the forum, if that really affects anything.

Join date and a general sense of belonging seem a lot more important, yeah. Seeing someone who joined two days ago and already has the same postcount as me would feel pretty weird, and it definitely wouldn't make them look more "senior" than normal.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Does anyone really care about postcount? Is that even a thing here?

I think I joined in 2007 or 2006. I can't really remember. I don't consider myself a newbie or senior. I consider myself a regular, like someone who goes to the same pub every week on a Friday night.


----------



## ultraviolet

I actually haven't been here for very long (or at least in comparison to the other mods); I only joined in 2008, right before the forums crashed. I know there's a few people who post in FG for postcount+ and that kind of irritates me because... you shouldn't strive to up your postcount. You should be more interested in whatever it is you're posting, not how many times you've posted (and it hardly needs to be said that postcount in itself means little). 

I think my postcount's up in the 2000 mark? maybe? I post reasonably frequently I guess.

edit: oh yeah, moving to forum discussion. :V


----------



## Dannichu

I have no idea when I joined each incarnation of the forum, although either this year or next is mine and Butterfree's 10-year friendship anniversary :D


----------



## Butterfree

Dannichu said:


> I have no idea when I joined each incarnation of the forum, although either this year or next is mine and Butterfree's 10-year friendship anniversary :D


Ooh, it is! :D Wait, now I want to know which.

...

Okay, so! Appears I found Mew's Hangout on or very shortly before the sixteenth of December 2001, based on the creation dates of my first experiments with splicing Pokémon together from low-res Sugimori art (which I started doing because of the guide on Mew's Hangout). And I'm pretty sure I didn't post in the guestbook for a while (first because I didn't know what "guestbook" meant, then because I was scared to). Thus, in all likelihood, I didn't join the guestbook discussion until sometime in 2002, so it's next year. All the more reason to have an awesome time around the May Expo! :D

On topic, it isn't the number of posts you make so much as how acquainted with you other members feel: generally, being a 'senior member' means you need to have been around for some reasonable amount of time, and you need to have posted enough for your presence to be felt pretty continuously during that time, but that's all it takes.


----------



## Zero Moment

....
So would I be considered "senior" in Butterfree's definition?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> ....
> So would I be considered "senior" in Butterfree's definition?


I would say "GERROFF OF MY LAWN" but I'm not exactly one of the actual seniors either... 

I think I'll agree with TES here; I'm not a senior, more of a regular. I come on often enough so that my presence is felt (sometimes), and that's about it, I think!


----------



## Butterfree

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> ....
> So would I be considered "senior" in Butterfree's definition?


That would depend on what qualifies as "some reasonable amount of time". Considering this forum is pretty substantially populated by people who've been here for more than three or four years, you still feel relatively new (at least to me; can't quite speak for anyone else).


----------



## mewtini

I probably won't post here much, but do still regularly check it.

And to answer TES' question, I have seen Spunky the raichu posting somewhere (forget where) saying, in response to Legendaryseeker saying "you're new", "I'm kinda old." To which was responded "Postcount means nothing", inspiring me to write this thread.

I've seen other instances but am too lazy to go look.


----------



## Espeon

I can't actually remember when I signed up now. Like ultraviolet, in comparison to the other mods I consider myself quite new and only joined the forums on its previous incarnation of vBulletin - if someone has any vague idea of when I did this, I would not be adverse to knowing just out of sheer curiosity.

As for postcount, I'm of the same mindset most others are. It's pretty pointless looking at it as a measure of age or seniority. It measures the number of posts you have and nothing more.


----------



## Phantom

Went back and checked on myself. I joined Feb. '05. Sort of nuts. I found my intro thread..... I managed to be welcomed by opal and yelled at by Butterfree all in my intro.... 

I was a bad newbie, as in TCoD was my first real internet experience bad.... I don't think myself a senior..... more like a middle aged person.


----------



## Stormecho

I... joined a year or two ago? Uh, before the forum crash. I was pretty much a noob and joined twenty RPs at a time and then RSP happened and then the crash and then the RSP happened again.

...Most of my posts are probably from roleplaying, still. I do remember posting Legend's Rage here when it was absolute crap, and I think that the reviews I got here inspired me to revamp it later.

I am far too much of a hermit to even be a regular. I just lurk all the time. I'm pretty sure outside of people I've roleplayed with, most people don't know me. x3


----------



## Harlequin

I'm just going to say: pretty much everyone here feels new, but that's also because I don't hang out in many of the forums. I bet most users are just like "who's this guy?" at me, so w/e.


----------



## Luxcario

Crazy Linoone said:


> I'm not a senior, more of a regular.


I am in no way a senior, but I still regularly go on TCoD. I also like my Butterfree icon.


----------



## Tarvos

Harlequin said:


> I'm just going to say: pretty much everyone here feels new, but that's also because I don't hang out in many of the forums. I bet most users are just like "who's this guy?" at me, so w/e.


Think most of the older people are well aware of who you are...


----------



## mewtini

Or the people who go to #tcod a bit.

Like me!


----------



## Harlequin

Tarvos said:


> Think most of the older people are well aware of who you are...


Yeah, it's the newer, horrendously active, members I meant. The ones who post in forum games and have like thousands of posts but who I never actually see post!


----------



## Spoon

Haha, my year old VB account had more posts than than this three-ish old one.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Throwing Stars said:


> I am in no way a senior, but I still regularly go on TCoD. I also like my Butterfree icon.


Eh, I think you haven't been around for long enough to be considered a regular. I think you're firmly in the newbie category. The line is really blurry and probably doesn't even exist, but I feel like you're really on tip of the newbie end of the spectrum here.


----------



## Murkrow

Since people are using this thread a place to talk about how well-known they think they are, I may as well get in on it.

I've probably stuck with this avatar long enough that even if I'm not known, I'm recognised as some guy who has posted before. I probably don't post frequently or interestingly enough to be 'known'.
If anyone does recognise me beyond some guy who they've seen post before, my pessimistic self thinks they don't like me, because I used to be a part of the group who frequented forum games. And they're hated on for no reason other than because if you post there, it's clearly because you're doing it for the postcount!

I guess I don't post anything interesting compared to a lot of other people, and I don't go on #tcod nor do I do any RP, ASB or Mafiaing, so I'll probably continue to be just some guy for a while.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I first joined at the old forums(the ones that crashed). Don't know if I posted something in invisionfree too, but I doubt it.

Though I don't really know that many people here that well, I've been here for some years... I think I'm sort of "known", though, like people recognizing my name and such.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Pfff. I doubt anyone but a select few actually... y'know. _Know_ who I am on here. I mean I've been around long enough for them to know I exist, haven't gone through but one name change back in 2007 (albeit that happened before it would ever be significant). But I think that's the extent of it. I exist to most everyone, maybe they have a vague sense of recognition, but that's about it.


----------



## mewtini

Rasrap: Yeah, that's how I recognize you.

And now I will use this thread similarly, hurrah...

I might not have been around for a while, but I think I'm somewhat well known. I recall Zhorken having an art thread, and drawing a Mew and Victini. The caption was "A Mewtini, although not necessarily _the_ Mewtini." I saw it and was like "no one will recognize that." over #tcod to him. He replied that, yeah, I am recognized! to my shock.

Zhorken, I apologize if I used the wrong pronoun, don't feel like checking. That sounds really awful but :/

I've gotten quite a few VMs over time saying "you seem like a cool person! hi!" That's how I met a few friends.

I don't mean to boast or... anything.


----------



## Superbird

I consider myself average, again. I fact, it surprises me how many users I'm 'older' than, because many of them joined while I was away. I still remember Mawile's intro, and his absoultely adorable Toon Link avatar, followed by that also very adorable quilava one. And I think I was around for LS99's intro too. 

But there are quite a few people on here who are new. I still call DarkAura new, as well as Luxcario and Spunky. Those three really stick out as 'new' in my mind, though some other members become otherwise IMO by having something happen. Mewtini was the first ten-year-old I had ever seen on the forums, and she was a lot more mature than the average ten-year-old (though I didn't really know that until I saw Spunky/Lux). Despite being not that old, Cloudsong attracted a lot of attention by being an amazingly fun and nice person, and then that whole 'I'll be gone for six months' scenario.

That said, I recognize everyone who posted in this thread.


----------



## mewtini

Mawile goes by he, Superbird. :|

Heh, thanks. Spunky's age has been stated before?

Likewise.


----------



## Byrus

I pay very little attention to postcount, though when I do happen to glance at my own, it does sorta amuse me how people who joined in 2011 have way more posts than me despite the fact that I've been in this particular forum incarnation since 2008. I rarely post outside of ASB, although I've been branching out into other topics recently. 

I first joined in the conforums era, so that was.... whatever date Tailsy mentioned. 2003? I was very active back then, and it was a pretty close knit community, so I felt comfy there. When we moved to Invisionfree, I was active at the start, then began to drift away from the place. When I came back again, there was tons of new members and I felt sorta... lost in the crowd I guess? And I wasn't really as close to people as I was before. I don't think I would have started posting again at all, but then I joined ASB and got hooked ever since. So that encouraged me to start posting elsewhere a little. I don't think I'm that well known outside of ASB.

I've posted a lot of embarrassing shit over my years here, and not just in my Twisted Reality days unfortunately, although I like to think that I've got my head in gear now. I hope.

[/boring forum history bullshit that nobody cares about]


----------



## nastypass

All I care about is the fact that I joined before Alvyren and I do not intend to let her forget it!

grumble grumble 'baby' my ass i'm seventeen


----------



## Dragon

Some people probably remember who I am, if only because two years ago I was in the same gang that Spunky et al. fill now. Those people probably remember me as the ridiculously immature RPer who really didn't know how to internet :V I'd like to think I'm slightly less annoying now, though! I mostly posted in RPs and a bit of ASB then, and everywhere else I just made generally stupid comments on stuff hahahaha.

Hmm, I'm definitely not a senior. I'd be the awkward early thirty-something year old hanging around the outskirts of town or something idk?

But postcount is just a measure of activity, yeah.


----------



## ultraviolet

Mewtini said:


> Rasrap: Yeah, that's how I recognize you.
> 
> And now I will use this thread similarly, hurrah...
> 
> I might not have been around for a while, but I think I'm somewhat well known. I recall Zhorken having an art thread, and drawing a Mew and Victini. The caption was "A Mewtini, although not necessarily _the_ Mewtini." I saw it and was like "no one will recognize that." over #tcod to him. He replied that, yeah, I am recognized! to my shock.


I think you're one of the few people who have gone from newbie to regular really quickly. I dunno, for ages everyone was kind of surprised that you were reasonably mature for a nine-year-old, and I guess hanging out in #tcod has helped with that.


----------



## Dannichu

I don't post here anywhere near as much as I used to - I don't know if there are fewer new topics, or just few that I have anything resembling an opinion about, but the 'three posts a day' average my profile boasts sounds a bit optimistic.

And I haven't been keeping track of the new kids, but the name 'Spunky' makes me giggle childishly every time I see it.


----------



## Ever

I definitely consider myself new, since I only joined in July. Not everyone posts in Forum Games for post count. I try to post diversely but find I really have nothing to say in many instances. I feel like I know a lot of people but am not generally known outside of the people I usually talk to, or people I and in RPs with.


----------



## DarkAura

I consider myself like Mewtini's statement; I know many people on here, yet i joined earlier this year.

Compared to most others, I'm new. I don't post in forum games often, and I mostly post in mafia games, (Dammit, i make too much of those. But they're for everyone's amusement, right? I'm adding to there amusement? Oh god, please say yes.) RPs, Coughing cupboard, Pokemon, Art, and the writing section. Needless to say, I post in diverse areas of the forms.

I consider myself well known by active members, yet I'm fairly new, much like Mewtini.


----------



## mewtini

You haven't been around as long as I have, there's a difference of... three months.

I joined the day before the end of February, you joined in mid May.

I don't mean to be condescending, I really don't, but I don't consider you all that well known; it's pretty much you, Everglider, and Spunky that are all kind of weird in that aspect.


----------



## DarkAura

By known, i mean that if people saw my username, they'd say "Oh yeah, she's like a random girl who comes here everyday, and if i dont know her necessarily, I still know she's active." That kind of known.

And three months isnt too much of a difference. if it were like nine months, then yeah, but three months, while you are still much more known than me, isn't that much.


----------



## mewtini

Oh, okay, yeah. That much is true.

Three months is huge! It's a little over...

30 x 3 = 90 - 1 = 89

30 times 3 is obvious, minus one is from the day after I joined from February. Actually it's only how long three months with February is.


----------



## bulbasaur

Join date is not an indication of seniority either. If you look at my join date, you'll see that it precedes a fair number of that of people who'd I'd consider "regulars" if not "seniors", and yet I wouldn't consider myself anywhere near either of the two labels. I'm more like "the guy who sometimes randomly pops into discussions and messes everything up" or "an ASB participant".


----------



## mewtini

I actually don't base it off of join date either, it's just that three months is like forever to me. D:


----------



## Crazy Linoone

DarkAura said:


> By known, i mean that if people saw my username, they'd say "Oh yeah, she's like a random girl who comes here everyday, and if i dont know her necessarily, I still know she's active." That kind of known.


If that's your definition of known, then yup, you're known. 

idk I technically haven't been around for that long -- I'm pretty sure I'm quite a bit newer than Zora, Windyragon, Spoon, etc. I guess I'm that annoying teenager who thinks he's boss because he has just gotten his license or something.


----------



## mewtini

*gasps loudly*

You're a _he_? I thought you were a she :x


----------



## Zero Moment

Mewtini said:


> *gasps loudly*
> 
> You're a _he_? I thought you were a she :x


I also had this impression :E


----------



## Zora of Termina

Mewtini said:


> *gasps loudly*
> 
> You're a _he_? I thought you were a she :x


I think it's an example. >w>


----------



## bulbasaur

I'm actually pretty sure that Crazy Linoone's a she. Referring to the analogy s/he drew, it's mostly boys who go act all boss after they've just gotten their license, after all.

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Zora of Termina said:


> I think it's an example. >w>


...it's an example OTL


----------



## DarkAura

Anyway, Yeah, i'm a newbie here, but i am known (in my definition)


----------



## mewtini

...

I'm not insane whoo :D


----------



## ....

Superbird said:


> I still remember Mawile's intro, and his absoultely adorable Toon Link avatar, followed by that also very adorable quilava one.


Aww, thanks! I got 'em off LJ.

I wouldn't consider myself new, but I'm certainly not old either. I guess I'm in the middle? And I recognize everybody in this thread, so...

:D?


----------



## Shiny Grimer

My first active account was made on the sixth of July in the year 2005. I had a fair amount of time on the Invisionfree forums. I made the move to the old vBulletin and obviously to the new vBulletin. I am familiar with the "senior" members here (although the mods keep changing their name so freaking often I basically just group them under one giant person now) and the regulars. I used to be called "GoldYoshi," but ever since a certain period of time in old vBulletin I became "..." (mostly because Furret called himself "..." for a while and I thought it was cool).

I really don't know if I'm well-known or anything. I go on every day, but I don't usually post (unless it's in the coughing cupboard to whine about my love life 8D). At most I'm one of those members you'll see every now and then and you may recognize my avatar.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

In my personal opinion, postcount is nothing. Had we not have it, it would seem as if everyone was on the same level of "maturity".
I don't believe that the postcount measures how mature you are, either. You could get a thousand posts by just being straight-up annoying and irrational. 
...Though becoming a Butterfree can seem like a great achievement. 
In all honesty, I would consider myself new. I joined at the beginning at October, so.


----------



## Minish

Mewtini said:


> *gasps loudly*
> 
> You're a _he_? I thought you were a she :x


Eir pronouns say 'any'!


----------



## Autumn

oldfags recognize me as the more mature incarnation of g-mew/zigzag/crystalline pikachu, that really annoying girl with an ego the size of Jupiter who thought her "3-Difications" of Pokémon sprites were the BEST THINGS EVARZ and wrote dumb stories and godmoded in rps (specially with mewkaza haha)

newfags recognize me as that person with the unspellable name

~i am a mysterious entity oooo~


----------



## mewtini

Polymetric Sesquialtera is not unspellable!


----------



## Spoon

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> oldfags recognize me as the more mature incarnation of g-mew/zigzag/crystalline pikachu, that really annoying girl with an ego the size of Jupiter who thought her "3-Difications" of Pokémon sprites were the BEST THINGS EVARZ and wrote dumb stories and godmoded in rps (specially with mewkaza haha)


 Oh gosh, I remember those. Somehow my eleven year old self didn't find you annoying, probably because I was happy there was someone who would bother reffing an ASB match for me.


----------



## Autumn

Spoon said:


> Oh gosh, I remember those. Somehow my eleven year old self didn't find you annoying, probably because I was happy there was someone who would bother reffing an ASB match for me.


speaking of asb, it also took me like four tries to become an asb ref and i was most certainly not the best ref around haha my descriptions sucked and I had issues with damage/energy calculations sometimes hehe

yeah i was an all-around wtf kid. like terry t except i wasn't banned (how, i do not know)



Mewtini said:


> Polymetric Sesquialtera is not unspellable!


O RLY.


----------



## mewtini

You're a referee? 

YA RLY.


----------



## Autumn

Mewtini said:


> You're a referee?


I _was_. I stopped participating in ASB several years ago so I wasn't a ref for very long, but, yeah. I was once. x3


----------



## surskitty

... said:


> although the mods keep changing their name so freaking often I basically just group them under one giant person now


It's just Tailsy and me who change names a lot.


----------



## Tailsy

What! I've never changed my name, what _are_ you talking about.


----------



## Murkrow

Viki said:


> It's just Tailsy and me who change names a lot.


You two having each other's names didn't help, but then there's how I recently have been mixing up between:
Viki and Vixie
and
Alvyren and Alraune

And so logically, I should get mixed up between Viki and Alraune, too.


I had to check so many user profiles in the making of this post, to make sure I was talking about the right people.


----------



## mewtini

I thought Vixie _was_ Alvyren!

And Twilight you so did >:(


----------



## Murkrow

Mewtini said:


> I thought Vixie _was_ Alvyren!
> 
> And Twilight you so did >:(


Which is why I should also be getting mixed up between Viki and Alraune!


----------



## Luxcario

Viki said:


> I dislike the idea of turning off post count in forum games: if the posts aren't important enough to add to the little number in your postbit, then they're not important enough to be posted in general.


I agree with Viki. Even as Everglider FyreSkai said in the rank-up thread that she had to do a load of Forum Games to become a Butterfree. 


Crazy Linoone said:


> Eh, I think you haven't been around for long enough to be considered a regular. I think you're firmly in the newbie category. The line is really blurry and probably doesn't even exist, but I feel like you're really on tip of the newbie end of the spectrum here.


Hmm...maybe. I joined in late August, but I have got to know quite a few people here, even if I would be classified as a newbie.


----------



## mewtini

Well in that case it doesn't really contribute to your being a regular no matter how many people you know. The main reason I shifted to a regular quickly was probably due to my frequent hanging out on IRC, as uv stated. Remember, a lot of people here have been faithfully coming here ever since conforums or Invisionfree. :P


----------



## Tailsy

Mewtini said:


> I thought Vixie _was_ Alvyren!
> 
> And Twilight you so did >:(


Never! I've always been Twilight Sparkle, right from the beginning of time.


----------



## mewtini

Were you Twilight from the beginning of time but was called other things? :O


----------



## M&F

Superbird said:


> I consider myself average, again. I fact, it surprises me how many users I'm 'older' than, because many of them joined while I was away. I still remember Mawile's intro, and his absoultely adorable Toon Link avatar, followed by that also very adorable quilava one. And I think I was around for LS99's intro too.


Pretty much on the boat; in this topic I keep seeing join dates and thinking "whoa wait, I've been here for longer than this guy?"

According to my joindate, I've been here for two years or so. Definitely doesn't feel like it, though.


----------



## Tailsy

Mewtini said:


> Were you Twilight from the beginning of time but was called other things? :O


Nope. Forever Twilight Sparkle.


----------



## mewtini

^ I beg to differ!


----------



## Phantom

Holy crap I remember the names GoldYoshi and g-mew! I REMEMBER YOU PEOPLE!

Yeah the whole Tailsy being surskitty and surskitty being Tailsy thing confused me for SOOO long. 

I joined during IF in '05, signed up for VB when we switched, then fell off the face of the planet... then VB crashed and I wasn't there.... so my account DIED... that and I completely forgot my login info, so I had to make a new one. 

Yeah I was the person that put a charizard sprite at the bottom of every post cause I didn't know what a sig was. /shot


----------



## Zero Moment

Mewtini said:


> ^ I beg to differ!


You forget- SHE WAS ALREADY HERE


----------



## Tailsy

I don't know why you're protesting. I've definitely never had a username other than Twilight Sparkle.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Phantom said:


> Holy crap I remember the names GoldYoshi and g-mew! I REMEMBER YOU PEOPLE!


I am honestly surprised anyone remembers me. ._. My posts were incredibly awful back then, characteristic of the whole <random is FUNNY> type deal that was popular. Kind of painful to read them now.

The name g-mew is starting to bring back some memories too. :o



> Yeah the whole Tailsy being surskitty and surskitty being Tailsy thing confused me for SOOO long.


It really confused me, too. I thouqht that Viki was a new mod and I wondered <Where is surskitty?> (because deep in my heart you will always be surskitty).


----------



## Spoon

..., were you LynxRunner at one point or I am just imagining things?


----------



## Shiny Grimer

I do not know if I ever used the name LynxRunner on these forums, but that is one of my aliases on various corners of the internet.


----------



## Tailsy

I remember you being LynxRunner at one point!


----------



## Phantom

I barely recognize that name. But it might be my brain saying "oh there's a name better remember it, oh wait I did know that right?". 

I also remember a Ho-oh/Ashlee person... Is that someone still here?


----------



## Ether's Bane

Joined at Invisionfree in November 2005 as rock-ground, and wasn't very active at first, but eventually became more active. Older members will remember me as the guy who made five accounts to cheat at ASB. :P Newer members will probably know me as... one of those guys with an MLP avvie, I think.


----------



## Autumn

Phantom said:


> I also remember a Ho-oh/Ashlee person... Is that someone still here?


I remember her too but I don't believe she's still here. That name and Mewkaza are two members-not-still-here that have stuck with me for a long time for God knows what reason


----------



## bulbasaur

Effercon said:


> Joined at Invisionfree in November 2005 as rock-ground, and wasn't very active at first, but eventually became more active. Older members will remember me as the guy who made five accounts to cheat at ASB. :P Newer members will probably know me as... one of those guys with an MLP avvie, I think.


Were you the person that nominated yourself for ASB'er of the year as well? Or is that someone else?


----------



## Tailsy

I also remember her (and mewkaza), but unless they've gone undercover I doubt they're here now!


----------



## Phantom

Man this is bringing back _memories_. ... Ok, who was Kmew... something involving a mew and a 'k'... maybe I am thinking g-mew... Crap... I remember... crap what was her name... she made _amazing _wolf pictures. I wanna say Zu Wolf? Something like that? They lead the Wolf Clan way back when... I miss the Wolf Clan. 

I also miss the terrible trolls we had when we had that... "Guest" section back at IF, any oldies remember that? Good times. It was like the guest book invading the forums. And insanity was... insane... I think we had a thread that was huge that involved what was in one's pockets at the current time... and some people had some _strange_ items in their pockets.


----------



## Monoking

Phantom said:


> I think we had a thread that was huge that involved what was in one's pockets at the current time... and some people had some _strange_ items in their pockets.


I just read that thread! I like to read old threads, lol.


----------



## Phantom

Serious? Is it archived? I think I started one here on the new vb... Man I gotta go through IF again to find stuff now.


----------



## Monoking

No, a guest was reading it, it wasn't archived. I find a lot of interesting old threads that way...


----------



## Zero Moment

Spunky the raichu said:


> No, a guest was reading it, it wasn't archived. I find a lot of interesting old threads that way...


How do it?


----------



## Monoking

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> How do it?


What?


----------



## Spoon

Phantom said:


> Man this is bringing back _memories_. ... Ok, who was Kmew... something involving a mew and a 'k'... maybe I am thinking g-mew... Crap... I remember... crap what was her name... she made _amazing _wolf pictures. I wanna say Zu Wolf? Something like that? They lead the Wolf Clan way back when... I miss the Wolf Clan.


 I think K-Mew (or was Kairyu-Mew?) was a moderator or something at one point. Oh, I'm pretty sure that it was Zyn-Wolf who ran it. Haven't seen her username in ages, though.


----------



## mewtini

KMew is existent. She posted one of the first posts in the Business Approval Office in the ASB Central forums, if you want to see her account.

(unsure of pronouns uh)


----------



## Datura

I've been here on and off (not always of my own accord) since July 8, 2004.


----------



## mewtini

Aaaaand then there's the absolute non posting been-here-for-years user.

Where would that fit in, guys?


----------



## Luxcario

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Never! I've always been Twilight Sparkle, right from the beginning of time.


Running over your username with my cursor, I see about five different usernames. And I was here when you were surskitty.


			
				Dātura;552865 said:
			
		

> I've been here on and off (not always of my own accord) since July 8, 2004.


Um...your join date doesn't seem to think that.


----------



## Autumn

Throwing Stars said:


> Um...your join date doesn't seem to think that.


you do realize that there have been four different incarnations of these forums, correct? i've been around since november of 2005 but that was the second incarnation, this particular incarnation has only existed since... well right around what my join date currently reads.


----------



## Luxcario

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> you do realize that there have been four different incarnations of these forums, correct? i've been around since november of 2005 but that was the second incarnation, this particular incarnation has only existed since... well right around what my join date currently reads.


Okay...


----------



## Zero Moment

Throwing Stars said:


> Running over your username with my cursor, I see about five different usernames. And I was here when you were surskitty.


Nope she's always been Twilight Sparkle
You must be mistaken

I believe that I'm considered a regular


----------



## bulbasaur

Throwing Stars said:


> Running over your username with my cursor, I see about five different usernames. And I was here when you were surskitty.


Must be an browser error; are you using IE?


----------



## Littlestream

I'm  new compared to a lot of members (been here for just over a year) and I'm on most days, but I don't really know many people here. That makes me sad. I lurk a lot, it seems. So I would sort of consider myself a sort of regular in terms of how much I'm on, but not because people know me. Because I don't think anyone really does. 

I don't think postcount matters at all. I don't post in forum games whatsoever, which is probably why I am not a Butterfree. If someone has been here for a while, and seems to belong, I think of them as old. Those who just post in forum games a lot... not so much.


----------



## Luxcario

bulbasaur said:


> Must be an browser error; are you using IE?


Yes. But I can swear that I was here when there was surskitty, and then surskitty changed their username to Twilight Sparkle. And she had the same avatar and usertitle as surskitty. And there's always Previous Usernames...


----------



## Tailsy

Nope, I'm afraid your web browser must just be mistaken. I've been Twilight Sparkle since I joined in July 2003! Honestly.


----------



## Monoking

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Nope, I'm afraid your web browser must just be mistaken. I've been Twilight Sparkle since I joined in July 2003! Honestly.


What? This is impossible.
I says surskitty, applejack, and tailsy.


----------



## Luxcario

Yeah, Spunky, so does mine.


----------



## Monoking

And i've read old threads where she posted with a different name  and someone qouted her and it said Applejack.


----------



## Luxcario

Okay...


----------



## Monoking

Throwing Stars said:


> Okay...


Sorry if that was phrased weird, i'm high on sleep deprival.


----------



## Tailsy

Nope, complete fabrications and lies. I don't know where you're getting this from.


----------



## Datura

I'm surskitty.


----------



## Tailsy

Exactly. See. It's _obvious_.


----------



## Monoking

That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Tailsy

It makes perfect sense, silly! I need you might need to lie down and think about this in a dark room for a little while.


----------



## Jolty

she was /born/ Twilight Sparkle, it's her real name. god you guys.


on the subject of being a regular and whatnot, I have been here practically every day since I joined. I just don't post much.
I honestly have no fricking idea why I'm still here at all. most people here make me want to bash my head in with frustration.


----------



## Luxcario

Dātura;553429 said:
			
		

> I'm surskitty.


You're Dātura.


----------



## Tailsy

Twilight Sparkle Jardine, that's me. :D


----------



## Eta Carinae

I'm not sure what other people consider me, but I think of myself almost on the bridge between newbie and regular (_definitely_ not senior).  I've been here since '09, even earlier if you count how long I lurked the main site before joining.  However, if you take off my eleven month hiatus I've been here for less than a year and a half.

On the subject of post count, I try and stop myself from judging people by the number of posts they have, but it's hard sometimes, usually only if I don't know said member though.  If I see someone with 2000+ posts and someone with <50, I naturally think that the member with the 2000 posts has more seniority.

Also, I share the same birthday as this incarnation of the forums!  Totally haven't been waiting for an opportune moment to say that.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Jolty said:


> on the subject of being a regular and whatnot, I have been here practically every day since I joined. I just don't post much.
> I honestly have no fricking idea why I'm still here at all. most people here make me want to bash my head in with frustration.


A day without you is like a day without sunshine. :c
...
Was that creepy?


----------



## hopeandjoy

I guess I'm a regular? IDK, I'm really more that awkward girl in the corner at a party. I'm always lurking (always) but I post like, once a day at most.


----------



## Autumn

Throwing Stars said:


> Yeah, Spunky, so does mine.





Spunky the raichu said:


> And i've read old threads where she posted with a different name  and someone qouted her and it said Applejack.





Spunky the raichu said:


> That doesn't make any sense.





Throwing Stars said:


> You're Dātura.


for the love of all that is good _go along with it_ even if you don't agreeeeeeeeeeee

because as far as i'm concerned twilight sparkle has always been twilight sparkle and the fact that you think otherwise makes babies cry :( DO YOU WANT BABIES TO CRY


----------



## Monoking

Okay, back up. All we said was what our computer said and that we were confused by it, but people keep saying stuff that insinuates we're dumb and/or lying.

I am not dumb, and I won't put up wth this.


----------



## Butterfree

Spunky, it's a joke. Nobody is actually accusing you of being dumb or lying; they're playing along with the joke.

[/party pooper]

Er-hem. Yes, Twilight Sparkle has been named Twilight Sparkle since 2003. Lauren Faust stole her name. Obviously.


----------



## DarkAura

I am just laughing at this Twilight Sparkle/Surskitty thing on the previous page...

To get back onto topic, I think I am.....new, in comparison to all the elder members. =\


----------



## Datura

I don't recognize most of you. Unfortunately, that's the ultimate qualifier for veteranship!


----------



## Phantom

*Sees entire argument about Twilight Sparkle... *facepalm**

All of you rolled a one, I am sorry.

I kind of wish Butterfree didn't stop it... That was sort of entertaining.


----------



## Tailsy

Butterfree you're such a butt. You KNOW I was always Twilight Sparkle........


----------



## Abwayax

Twilight Sparkle? Wasn't that some book about vampires or something?

...

Anyway, I'd suggest neither post count nor join date are effective indications seniority. I've been here off and on since some time in 2004 (under a variety of names, none of which i feel like repeating here), and I wouldn't consider myself a newbie, senior, or regular member. Over those seven years some people have had positive or negative experiences with me and some know me by other names, but by and large I'm not a prominent member of this community.

To me, seniority isn't something that can be quantified. You'd have to determine who is a senior member by seeing how the members interact with one another. It's one of those "you'll know it when you see it" things.


----------



## Ever

Twilight Sparkle is the main character in My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, thus the Twilight Sparkle avatar.


----------



## Monoking

And that one ^ called Butterfree a butt.


----------



## Tailsy

She is a butt. She has one, and she is one.

It's sickening.


----------



## Monoking

I like you better than the pony one.


----------



## Ever

I like the pony better. Because she's like me and I'm awesome.


----------



## surskitty

DarkAura said:


> I am just laughing at this Twilight Sparkle/Surskitty thing on the previous page...
> 
> To get back onto topic, I think I am.....new, in comparison to all the elder members. =\


I don't think I would sleep with Twilight Sparkle.  I don't think she likes humans that way.


----------



## Mai

Viki said:


> I don't think I would sleep with Twilight Sparkle.  I don't think she likes humans that way.


Either I'm misreading something or you were misreading something, because while that's pretty hilarious I don't get how that relates to DarkAura's post? You did quote her and all. I can be an idiot though, that happens sometimes.

EDIT: I am officially an idiot and at the same time no longer one. Maybe I should just... try to think things through sometimes that would help.


----------



## Monoking

This thread is awesome.


----------



## Tailsy

Viki said:


> I don't think I would sleep with Twilight Sparkle.  I don't think she likes humans that way.


Hay, I am definitely open to experimentation!


----------



## DarkAura

Hmm? When I scroll over Twilight's username, it says that one of her past username was Surskitty, and one of your's, Viki, is also Surskitty, which i did not notice until now. Holy Shit, You are Twilight in disguise! =O


----------



## Monoking

DarkAura said:


> Hmm? When I scroll over Twilight's username, it says that one of her past username was Surskitty. You are Twilight in disguise! =O


We already covered this, look up.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I've been around since 2006 ... february, I think, ifree era, though sporadically and using various nyms. settled on sreservoir in 2007 september, apparently?

I do remember getting a 30-pt infraction in the first vb for posting something starting with "YOU _IDIOT_! No offense, but" which is somewhat funny in retrospect. maybe?

I think of a lot of the less-young using their older names, although I can't find any sort of _pattern_ in them ... I don't _think_ there was any time period where floop and zigzag and altmer and meganstaek and vixie were in use at the same time? yeah. hm, and I found the drama associated with opal's "confession" amusing.

okay, so not quite GET OFF MY LAWN, but just about old enough to be embarrassing. how old do I _seem_?


----------



## M&F

Viki said:


> I don't think I would sleep with Twilight Sparkle.  I don't think she likes humans that way.


I believe you misunderstood that phrase.

Clearly, the idea is some _literal_ slashing. Who wouldn't want to see a moderator swordfight?


----------



## Monoking

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I believe you misunderstood that phrase.
> 
> Clearly, the idea is some _literal_ slash. Who wouldn't want to see a moderator swordfight?


I know I would.


----------



## Phantom

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Clearly, the idea is some _literal_ slashing. Who wouldn't want to see a moderator swordfight?


Oooo I'll get the popcorn!!!! 

Where's the fight going to be? Serious Business? Ooooo how about RP to make it dramatic! 

I'm taking bets! We'll bet... crap... well we'll find _something_ to wager.


----------



## DarkAura

I'll wager God! (My gyarados)


----------



## Monoking

Either roleplaying or insanity.
This very conversation is crazy, so i'm thinking insanity.

And we could bet....ASB stuff if you have an asb account? Edit: I'm psychic...^


----------



## DarkAura

Spunky, No, you's not psychic, you only have the same mind as me. That makes muuuuch more sense than being psychic.

No, I know where we can put it! Let's get all of the threads topics and categories, and push them into something huge!


----------



## Monoking

DarkAura said:


> No, I know where we can put it! Let's get all of the threads topics and categories, and push them into something huge!


Technicaly, that's insanity. The forum. It's no subject and every subject at the same time~


----------



## Tailsy

DarkAura said:


> Hmm? When I scroll over Twilight's username, it says that one of her past username was Surskitty, and one of your's, Viki, is also Surskitty, which i did not notice until now. Holy Shit, You are Twilight in disguise! =O


Whatever are you talking about? It says no such thing. 

Also, I win because I always win! 
Except when Viki flops on me :^(


----------



## Datura

DarkAura said:


> Hmm? When I scroll over Twilight's username, it says that one of her past username was Surskitty, and one of your's, Viki, is also Surskitty, which i did not notice until now. Holy Shit, You are Twilight in disguise! =O


It's funny because I'm surskitty.


----------



## Monoking

Are you guys gonna swordfight or what?


----------



## DarkAura

Ohmygod, we have three surskitties! Have a three way!

I'll wager my Gyarados Litwick ot whoever wins.


----------



## Tailsy

I hope you're not implying what I think you're implying. 

How uncouth.


----------



## Monoking

...I second that ^
I just wanted them to fight


----------



## mewtini

...GET

ON

TOPIC

RAAAAAAAGGH RAAAAG--Ooh oooh oh FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## Tailsy

What topic?


----------



## Monoking

Mmm...I think it got lost. I don't know, Abra? How tackle is now more effective than cut? Soup?

Any of these.

(Wow, not good at this)


----------



## DarkAura

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I hope you're not implying what I think you're implying.
> 
> How uncouth.


I can translate for Spunky *ahem* Have a three way



Mewtini said:


> ...GET
> 
> ON
> 
> TOPIC
> 
> RAAAAAAAGGH RAAAAG




U Mad?​


----------



## Monoking

F'what?
I didn't think we could get anymore off topic.


----------



## bulbasaur

Spunky the raichu said:


> F'what?
> I didn't think we could get anymore off topic.


I beg to differ (_SEE_ I A Boob; Randomness is not Funny. Incidentally, they were both some of the most amazing threads in the history of TCoDf)


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> I think of a lot of the less-young using their older names, although I can't find any sort of _pattern_ in them [...] zigzag


that was like 2006 and _maybe_ 2007 that was four years ago
_whyyyyyyy_


----------



## Monoking

bulbasaur said:


> I beg to differ (_SEE_ I A Boob


I love that thread! 

So, swordfight betwenn mods?


----------



## DarkAura

Yes. But not the "Passionate" kind, nor the "getting laid" kind. The "fight to the fucking death" kind.

Place your bets here on who you think will win, Surskitty or Surskitty!


----------



## Monoking

....We need another thread (Prerferably in insanity) for a mod fight.
TWILIGHT WILL WIN


----------



## DarkAura

Of course, someone would need to create it, gaining permission from the gods of course.


----------



## Monoking

Let's just wait for Twilight Sparkle to make it.


----------



## Jolty

bulbasaur said:


> I beg to differ (_SEE_ I A Boob; Randomness is not Funny. Incidentally, they were both some of the most amazing threads in the history of TCoDf)


they were nowt compared to the mass exodus/shitstorm started by Hari Nezumi and Freeziepop, AuroraKing's rugrats fanfic, the thread where CreepyKecleon said homosexuality is like calling a tv a tree and other such hilarious things.


----------



## mewtini

nooooooooooooo I will do it


----------



## DarkAura

No! I was the first you make the bets! So I make it!



Problem?​


----------



## Monoking

F'what.


----------



## M&F




----------



## DarkAura

Spunky.......Go to Memebase.....so you can be normal.



U Jelly?​
(I will use this too often in the future, i just know it.)


----------



## mewtini

beat ya

:D


----------



## Monoking

Can we just make a thread-Okay, fine.


----------



## DarkAura

Banishes that meme to the moon.

Problem?​


----------



## Monoking




----------



## DarkAura

No, uneeded ripoffs are very annoying and cliche. If you want to use a meme, use the original to do it right!


----------



## Mai

DarkAura said:


> No, uneeded ripoffs are very annoying and cliche. If you want to use a meme, use the original to do it right!


----------



## Monoking

Hurry, the fight thread is up.


----------



## ultraviolet

hey guys just fyi

just 'cos a thread's derailed doesn't mean you post the same overused meme again and again

thanks


----------



## Luxcario

Yeah, we have Twilight Sparkle vs. Viki for that.


----------



## nastypass

Dātura;554016 said:
			
		

> It's funny because I'm surskitty.


I am Spartacus.


----------



## DarkAura

I am the Batman. >>


----------



## Monoking

Meursault said:


> I am Spartacus.


And i'm Spunky!


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Was I the only person who saw there was a seven-page thread entitled "newbies/seniors" and immediately thought "OH SHIT SOMEBODY BROUGHT UP THE DIVIDE BETWEEN THE SENIOR MEMBERS AND THE NEWER ONES, GET OUT THE ARMOR THERE'S GUNNA BE A FLAMEWAR!!!"

This was of course before I remembered every thread in Forum Discussion turns into "HEY SURSKITTY LOOK AT THIS ADORABLE GIF OF A KITTY"



Butterfree said:


> Okay, so! Appears I found Mew's Hangout on or very shortly before the sixteenth of December 2001, based on the creation dates of my first experiments with splicing Pokémon together from low-res Sugimori art


*
HOLY SHIT, YOU DID THIS SORT OF CRAP TOO WHEN YOU WERE NINE???*

i thought i was all alone in doing this :(



Meursault said:


> I am Spartacus.


Haha no. _I_ am Spartacus.


----------



## M&F

Karkat Vantas said:


> *
> HOLY SHIT, YOU DID THIS SORT OF CRAP TOO WHEN YOU WERE NINE???*
> 
> i thought i was all alone in doing this :(


In six years of farting around the internet, I've only met one person who _doesn't_ have an embarassing past.


----------



## Zero Moment

Metallica Fanboy said:


> In six years of farting around the internet, I've only met one person who _doesn't_ have an embarassing past.


I have a past... But it's not very embarrassing.

Brb visiting past


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I have an embarrassing past, but it has mostly been disappeared.

_it works, it really does_


----------

